# Feet of Gamaliel Style Vs Oratory Pulpit style?



## Coram Deo (Apr 1, 2008)

What Exactly is Feet of Gamaliel Style?

What is more Biblical? Please explain and show references.


Coram Deo,


----------



## Davidius (Apr 1, 2008)

I have no idea what this thread is about.


----------



## Coram Deo (Apr 1, 2008)

I read on another website quoting early church fathers that the preaching style of the early church was more like "Feet of Gamaliel Style" then what we have today which is Oratory/Pulpit Style.

So I asked what exactly is the feet of Gamaliel Style and between the two systems of preaching what is the more biblical style...



Davidius said:


> I have no idea what this thread is about.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 1, 2008)

I've never heard it put like that. But I know my brother was taught to speak "in a tone of preaching", more declamatory than conversational.


----------



## Coram Deo (Apr 1, 2008)

Could you elaborate?




py3ak said:


> I've never heard it put like that. But I know my brother was taught to speak "in a tone of preaching", more declamatory than conversational.


----------



## Davidius (Apr 1, 2008)

Coram Deo said:


> I read on another website quoting early church fathers that the preaching style of the early church was more like "Feet of Gamaliel Style" then what we have today which is Oratory/Pulpit Style.
> 
> So I asked what exactly is the feet of Gamaliel Style and between the two systems of preaching what is the more biblical style...
> 
> ...



I see. Perhaps the rhetoricians had their influence on Christian preaching. You know, I've heard at least one guy argue that sermon time should consist of a several short teachings followed by Q&A/dialog with the congregation.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 1, 2008)

Sometimes people are taught to use a special voice (tone, intonation, etc.) for preaching, and to speak in a manner quite different from what they would employ if they were simply explaining something in a conversation. Hence the distinction between declamatory and conversational styles. The increase of cheap high-quality audio equipment means that for many preachers this can be a decision to make, instead of something that is forced on them by the need to make oneself heard.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes, I used to hate it when a preacher put on his sanctimonious churchy voice.....GAWD this and GAWD that..... one of the reasons I held onto skepticism so long...church appeared to be much showmanship only...

I still sometimes do not like and prefer real people speaking plain language about the Gospel without needlessly multiplying pious adjectives and putting on holy airs...


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Apr 2, 2008)

Acting according to the needs of the situation is probably useful. 

If, for example, an elder is teaching the fellow believers about a certain topic, it is certainly within his Christian liberty to allow for questions and discussion. However, all should probably guard against rabbit-trails that are not "done unto edifying" (1 Cor. 14:26). 

*From the 1556 Geneva Book of Church Order:*


> Prophecy or Interpretation of Scriptures
> 
> Once every week, the congregation assembles to hear some place of the scriptures orderly expounded.[a] At which time, it is lawful for every man to speak or enquire, as God shall move his heart, and the text minister occasion; so it be without pertinacity or disdain, as one that rather seeks to profit than to contend. And if [it] so be any contention arise, then such as are appointed moderators, either satisfy the party, or else if he seems to evil, exhort him to keep silence, referring the judgment thereof to the ministers and elders, to be determined in their assembly or consistory before mentioned.
> 
> a. 1 Cor. 14:1ff.; 1 Thess. 5:20; Eph. 4:29; 1 Cor. 12:28-31



However, it is also within his liberty to deliver his message all at once and then allow for questions and discussion afterwards.

Men are not bound by a command given to women to remain silent. In fact, perhaps men would grow more in grace and knowledge of the Lord if they were actively involved in the learning of the Word. Asking questions, adding useful exhortations and explanations, etc.


----------



## servantofmosthigh (Apr 3, 2008)

Coram Deo said:


> what exactly is the feet of Gamaliel Style and between the two systems of preaching what is the more biblical style...



Gamaliel is one of two rabbinical style of rhetoric. Paul, being schooled in the Gamaliel-style of rhetoric, uses it heavily in Romans. What we see in our court system today where prosecutors and defense attorneys present their cases, they were taught to present their cases in the historic Gamaliel-style of rhetoric. Also the police use Gamaliel-style of rhetoric during interrogations.

Whereas there are differences between the Gamaliel-style of rhetoric where a preacher shouldn't present the Scripture text like a prosecuting attorney and treat the congregation like they were on the witness stand, to completely segregate this "either/or" or "this vs. that" is too hairsplitting because sometimes preachers do preach Gamaliel-style.


----------



## Nse007 (Apr 3, 2008)

Michael,

I've been to a messianic jewish church service twice in my life (both times in Baltimore) and the sermon was delivered in such a manner. It is very conversational and I found it very enlightening. In a sense, it was much less formal as we literally sat at the teachers feet (he was in sort of a high chair). I'm not sure which is more biblical, but I definetly enjoyed it.


----------

